# Rental in Oahu



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Heading to Oahu end of June. Usually go to Maui and plenty of places to rent. However, seems like on Oahu, shops rent mostly cruisers or Mtb. Any suggestion for a place that rents "good" road bikes? Thx.


----------



## Jpcoates155 (Dec 12, 2011)

Island Triathlon and Bike. GREAT shop and can set you up with anything you need.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Jpcoates155 said:


> Island Triathlon and Bike. GREAT shop and can set you up with anything you need.


Thank you. Reserved already. Meeting up with shop for Tuesday ride up Tantalus. Want to get in at least 4K' that day, so may just do some repeats? Unless there r nearby similar hills. Wife and kids don't necessarily want me to be on the bike all morning, so maybe 2-4 hours starting at 7 am.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I reserved a bike from Island Triathalon & Bike as well. Just out of curiousity, what were you able to reserve? I went with what they had online, so I ended up renting a Felt of some sort. Curious whether they have more options available over the phone.



Cni2i said:


> Thank you. Reserved already. Meeting up with shop for Tuesday ride up Tantalus. Want to get in at least 4K' that day, so may just do some repeats? Unless there r nearby similar hills. Wife and kids don't necessarily want me to be on the bike all morning, so maybe 2-4 hours starting at 7 am.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah. Only had the Felt. Not carbon. Oh well. No biggie. Reasonable price


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Great guys at ITB. Rode with the shop up Tantalus. Then did some solo repeats. Fun.


----------

